# mechanical engineer



## ravisimmi (Nov 15, 2013)

hi every one ,
I have joined this forum just few moment ago.
I want to know how to get mechanical engineer job in perth or nearby area.
which are best websites for job find for mechanical engineers?
How much time it will take to get a job ?
my experience is 6.5 years in process design.


----------



## ChloeR (Nov 20, 2013)

My friend got his mechanical engineering job through a website called Seek. But he didn't get it straight away, he was just called for an interview by an agent, then waited around 2 months. I think the other alternative would be go to a company website directly (for example: Bosch), and apply from there.


----------

